#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости буддизма >  > > >  >  >  Шивалха Ринпоче высылают из России

## Падма Осел

Привожу сообщение с официального сайта Шивалха Ринпоче


*Дорогие верующие, земляки и сограждане!*


Мы обеспокоены случившимся беспрецедентным случаем, произошедшим в отношении нашего духовного учителя Досточтимого Шивалха Ринпоче и его помощника монаха Лобсанга Тсеринга, которые в течение 11 лет осуществляют в Тыве и других буддийских республиках России деятельность по возрождению и распространению традиционной религии и тувинского народа, — буддизма, основанной на принципах ненасилия, альтруизма, высокой нравственности, уважения к религиям и традициям других народов.
УФСБ Тывы принято решение о нежелательности пребывания Ринпоче в России, согласно которому он должен выехать из страны без права обратного въезда и НАВСЕГДА!!! Такое же решение принято в отношении его помощника Лобсанга Тсеринга!!!
Основанием принятия этого решения явилась ст. 25.10. Закона «О порядке выезда из Российской Федерации и въезда», где указывается следующее: «если пребывание лица без гражданства, законно находящегося в России, создает реальную угрозу обороноспособности или безопасности государства, либо общественному порядку, либо здоровью населения, в целях защиты основ конституционного строя, нравственности, прав и законных интересов других лиц может быть принято решение о нежелательности пребывания (проживания) данного иностранного гражданина или лица без гражданства в Российской Федерации».
Говоря проще, органы признали Ринпоче опасным для страны человеком!!!
Как же может быть опасен человек, который учит нас любви, состраданию, бескорыстной помощи другим?!
Вспомним, что Шивалха Ринпоче приехал в Тыву по просьбе буддийских организаций республики с благословения Его Святейшества Далай Ламы. Под руководством Ринпоче были построены буддийские ступы по всей территории Тывы и Бурятии, построен буддийский центр. По лекциям Ринпоче также издано множество публикаций. В феврале 2012 года за большой вклад в возрождение, сохранение преемственности буддийских традиций, развитие духовности и просветительскую работу в Республике Тыва Досточтимый Шивалха Ринпоче награжден Почетной грамотой Председателя Правительства Республики Тыва Шолбана Валерьевича, Почетной грамотой Верховного Хурала республики и множеством других наград.
За период деятельности Ринпоче жители республики приняли духовные обеты до самой кончины жизни, где они дают обещание отказаться от убийств, воровства, прелюбодеяния, обмана, употребления алкогольных и наркотических веществ, что приводит к уменьшению негативных тенденций в республике, в частности снижению преступности, алкоголизма и т.д. И такой человек считается опасным?
Свои самые лучшие молодые и зрелые годы учитель посвятил бескорыстному служению многонациональному народу Тывы и других регионов России, и это будет наша благодарность???
Драгоценному Учителю предписано покинуть страну. Но буддизм только-только начал подниматься, люди искренне практикуют и стремятся изменить себя в лучшую сторону, принести благо в этот мир. То, что в наших силах сделать, это поддержать нашего Учителя!!! Мы уверены, что произошла чудовищная ошибка, а также верим, что справедливость восторжествует!
_Буддисты Республики Тыва


Ссылки
http://www.shiwalha-rinpoche.ru
https://vk.com/clubshiwalharinpoche_ 

(здесь собирают подписи под обращением к Президенту России)

Электронная петиция

Сбор бумажных подписей в Москве

----------

Гошка (28.09.2015)

----------


## Доня

да уж! ноу комментс, как говорится! совсем чего то плохеет ситуация в стране..

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (26.09.2015)

----------


## Socalledi

Не понял, где можно подписать обращение к президенту? Я прошлой осенью познакомился с Ринпоче, считаю его весьма достойным человеком, и, кроме того, если его вышлют, это ударит по "рейтингу отношения к русским" в Гомане и связанных монастырях. Здесь обязательно нужен общественный протест!

Я разобрался - надо скачать файл из Вконтакте. К сожалению, они обращаются от "народа республики Тыва". Как  русским-то подписывать из европейской части? И лист - только обычной почтой им надо слать.  :Frown:

----------


## Нико

> Не понял, где можно подписать обращение к президенту? Я прошлой осенью познакомился с Ринпоче, считаю его весьма достойным человеком, и, кроме того, если его вышлют, это ударит по "рейтингу отношения к русским" в Гомане и связанных монастырях. Здесь обязательно нужен общественный протест!


Протест обязательно нужен, но эффект может быть примерно как с протестами против невыдачи визы Далай-ламе. Без Китая тут не обошлось, имхо....(((

----------

Пема Ванчук (26.09.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Протест обязательно нужен, но эффект может быть примерно как с протестами против невыдачи визы Далай-ламе. Без Китая тут не обошлось, имхо....(((


Может он Джеймс Бонд на индийской службе?

----------


## Нико

> Может он Джеймс Бонд на индийской службе?


Ага-ага.

----------


## Socalledi

Зря они сделали сбор благотворительных пожертвований через сайт Ринпоче - у следака фактически аргументация на руках. Пожертвования может собирать религиозная или общественная организация, а не "лицо без гражданства".

----------


## Сергей Хос

Вот сейчас и увидим, насколько сильно у тувицев национальное самосознание. Хороший тест на социальную зрелость нации.

----------

Дондог (11.10.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Ага-ага.


Ну а что. Известно и купцы шпионами были, и дипломаты, и монахи. 
А если он язык русский выучил, так явно агент "мосада":-)  Так как обычно ламы этим пренебрегают.

----------


## Socalledi

Давайте уточним: я наблюдал в течение примерно месяца в парке в Бодхгае как Ринпоче выполняет практику, и с каким высоким уровнем уважения к нему относятся монахи из Гомана и Гьюме. И он действительно выучил разговорный русский - это давало некоторым его ученикам возможность полноценно заниматься вместе со всеми (нёндро, кстати, делать вместе с монахами и параллельно общаться). И он там бывал не один год, а ряд последних лет, как я понял. Если таких людей не беречь и не держаться за них, в России останется разве что вот буддийский форум.

----------

Pema Sonam (26.09.2015), Дондог (11.10.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (26.09.2015), Пема Дролкар (28.09.2015), Сергей Хос (26.09.2015), Чагна Дордже (26.09.2015)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс



----------

Дондог (11.10.2015)

----------


## Нико

Не, это точно Китай. То ли ещё будет, товарищи... Похоже, в отношении буддизма начали закручивать гайки(.

----------

Дондог (11.10.2015), Пема Ванчук (26.09.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> (здесь собирают подписи под обращением к Президенту России)


А не лучше ли как-то попытаться легализовать его статус, тем более, что "Шивалха Ринпоче приехал в Тыву по просьбе буддийских организаций республики".
Вот буддийские организации и должны бы продумать такую возможность, а заодно организовать акции протеста, по возможности массовые.
Потому что все эти "обращения к Президенту России" - по большей части "филькина грамотка", как говорится. просто плюнут и разотрут.

----------

Socalledi (26.09.2015), Кузьмич (27.09.2015), Нико (26.09.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (26.09.2015), Чагна Дордже (26.09.2015)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Не, это точно Китай. То ли ещё будет, товарищи... Похоже, в отношении буддизма начали закручивать гайки(.


Китай то каким боком? Если посмотреть страницы истории, то и разрушали храмы и расстреливали и сажали лам и монахов не китайцы, да и бумажку эту не китаец написал, а сами видите ясно кто.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (27.09.2015), Pema Sonam (26.09.2015), Дондог (11.10.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (26.09.2015), Чагна Дордже (26.09.2015)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> А не лучше ли как-то попытаться легализовать его статус, тем более, что "Шивалха Ринпоче приехал в Тыву по просьбе буддийских организаций республики".
> Вот буддийские организации и должны бы продумать такую возможность, а заодно организовать акции протеста, по возможности массовые.
> Потому что все эти "обращения к Президенту России" - по большей части "филькина грамотка", как говорится. просто плюнут и разотрут.


Неужели вы призываете к массовым акциям протеста?

----------


## Максим&

> Китай то каким боком? Если посмотреть страницы истории, то и разрушали храмы и расстреливали и сажали лам и монахов не китайцы, да и бумажку эту не китаец написал, а сами видите ясно кто.


А таким. Что у православных поклонников все беды из Америки, а у тибецких из Китая. 
А ведь все может быть гораздо проще. Нашёлся завистник из местных тувинских лам, да и попивая коньячек в баньке с агентом фсб , сдал тибецкого миссионера.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (27.09.2015), Кузьмич (27.09.2015), Паня (26.09.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (26.09.2015), Чагна Дордже (26.09.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Такое ощущение что кому-то буддизм мешает, или  буддисты. Началось с Мурманска, кто-то там бханте Панньяавудхо, посчитал экстремистом. Потом дело продолжилось с суттами (эту сутту про Годхику ещё надо было искать), а сейчас Ринпоче высылают.


Мара, а может Дворкин, или все же массоны?:-)

----------

Дондог (11.10.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Неужели вы призываете к массовым акциям протеста?


Конечно!
Разве законодательство запрещает массовые акции протеста? )))

----------

Кузьмич (27.09.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (26.09.2015)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> А таким. Что у православных поклонников все беды из Америки, а у тибецких из Китая. 
> А ведь все может быть гораздо проще. Нашёлся завистник из местных тувинских лам, да и попивая коньячек в баньке с агентом фсб , сдал тибецкого миссионера.


Я не умею читать между строк, ясно вижу ФИО лиц главных персонажей из числа и они вовсе не китайские. Хотя может быть это инопланетяне

----------


## Socalledi

> Неужели вы призываете к массовым акциям протеста?


Вам придётся протестовать, если хотите попытаться оставить Ринпоче. Постарайтесь учесть все возможные издержки. И нужна инициативная группа, желательно с профессиональным юристом, которая будет пытаться аргументировать, опротестовывать решение и легально защитить протестующих. Это может быть политика, происки цдуба или попов и даже просто ваши сборы пожертвований через сайт Ринпоче могли послужить причиной - действия нужны одни и те же. В противном случае билеты, слёзы и увидимся в Индии.

----------

Говинда (26.09.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (26.09.2015), Сергей Хос (26.09.2015)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Конечно!
> Разве законодательство запрещает массовые акции протеста? )))


Хотя и есть ст. 31 Конституции, но как вы знаете в России закон работает выборочно, сословно.

----------

Говинда (26.09.2015)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Вам придётся протестовать, если хотите попытаться оставить Ринпоче. Постарайтесь учесть все возможные издержки. И нужна инициативная группа, желательно с профессиональным юристом, которая будет пытаться аргументировать, опротестовывать решение и легально защитить протестующих. Это может быть политика, происки цдуба или попов и даже просто ваши сборы пожертвований через сайт Ринпоче могли послужить причиной - действия нужны одни и те же. В противном случае билеты, слёзы и увидимся в Индии.


Почему вам то? А вам?  :Wink:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Хотя и есть ст. 31 Конституции, но как вы знаете в России закон работает выборочно, сословно.


Выборочная, сословная работа закона - это беззаконие.
Но даже пусть и сословно - в данном случае затронуты интересы довольно обширной группы людей, и даже более того: это можно рассматривать как атаку на саму национальную идентичность. Думаю, если правильно организоваться, можно тут власти чутка рога пообломать. А ей только на пользу будет.

И кстати, неужели нельзя ли как-то изменить статус, чтобы Ринпоче перестал быть "лицом без гражданства"? мне кажется, безопаснее всего двигаться именно в этом направлении.

----------

Говинда (26.09.2015)

----------


## Socalledi

> Почему вам то? А вам?


Я пока жду ответа во Вконтакте, куда слать подписной лист. Физически в акции протеста мне принять участие - слишком далеко.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Вам придётся протестовать, если хотите попытаться оставить Ринпоче. Постарайтесь учесть все возможные издержки. И нужна инициативная группа, желательно с профессиональным юристом, которая будет пытаться аргументировать, опротестовывать решение и легально защитить протестующих. Это может быть политика, происки цдуба или попов и даже просто ваши сборы пожертвований через сайт Ринпоче могли послужить причиной - действия нужны одни и те же. В противном случае билеты, слёзы и увидимся в Индии.


К ученикам и последователям Шивалха Ринпоче не отношусь, не надо мне предлагать что делать за вас. Делайте вещи сами, если что то предлагаете. Или поделитесь объективной информацией с заинтересованными лицами. Здесь уже какие то национальные привязки предложены. Никто же не говорит, что де русские там проводили геноцид таких то народов и тд, поэтому не надо приписывать того чего нет кому бы то ни было и как то фантазировать. Тем более призывать к тому, что сами делать не собираетесь.

----------


## Socalledi

Ну не надя так надя

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Не, это точно Китай. То ли ещё будет, товарищи... Похоже, в отношении буддизма начали закручивать гайки(.


Буддизм в Китае вроде вполне прилично живет. А вот поддержка Далай-ламы и свободы Тибета это уже политика... так что не надо выдавать одно за другое.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А вот поддержка Далай-ламы и свободы Тибета это уже политика...


А если объективно - что плохого в поддержке Далай-ламы и требования свободы Тибета? то, что нашим китайским "товарищам" это не по сердцу? так и плевать на них, не правда ли?

----------

Дондог (11.10.2015), Нико (27.09.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> это уже политика... так что не надо выдавать одно за другое.


По сути, ваше требование не выступать в поддержку ДЛЛ - это тоже политика, просто тут объективно вы на стороне Китая.
так что не надо выдавать одно за другое

----------

Дондог (11.10.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

Хотелось бы увидеть мотивировочную часть решения. На каких основаниях выносится решение. Кто выносил решение.
Это же все не секретная деятельность, когда основания можно просто скрывать. 

Можно ли как-то все это выяснить? Кто-то заинтересован в прояснении ситуации, а не в нагнетении немедленного скандала?

----------

Алдын Хадыс (26.09.2015), Владимир Николаевич (26.09.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> По сути, ваше требование не выступать в поддержку ДЛЛ - это тоже политика, просто тут объективно вы на стороне Китая.
> так что не надо выдавать одно за другое


Не знать ситуации - не значит быть на чьей-то стороне. Я вот тоже не очень-то переживаю за судьбу политической власти в Тибете. Я не считаю возможными притязания монахов на какое бы то ни было имущество. Где принимают - там и практикуют. Где просят - там и учат. 

Поэтому в позиции Тибет-Китай я сознательно придерживаюсь принципа, что любые возникающие на этой почве вопросы являются притязанием на власть, не имеющим никакого отношения к учению Будды. А попытки это связать являются недобросовестной спекуляцией, что и ведет к упадку Дхармы в сознании людей, позволяющих омрачениям охватывать свой ум.

----------

Olle (26.09.2015), Алдын Хадыс (26.09.2015)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Чуть чуть на несколько секунд порывшись в интернете нашел ссылку на сбор подписей за отмену решения УФСБ по РТ на сайте change org...: https://www.change.org/p/президенту-...src-custom_msg
До этого, несколько секунд уделив внимание нашел в инете фото бумажки за подписью не китайца о выдворении, с находкой поделился.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> А если объективно - что плохого в поддержке Далай-ламы и требования свободы Тибета? то, что нашим китайским "товарищам" это не по сердцу? так и плевать на них, не правда ли?


О какой объективности может быть речь, когда у российского правительства один "дружище" остался на мировой арене, как они могут ему не угождать то?




> По сути, ваше требование не выступать в поддержку ДЛЛ - это тоже политика, просто тут объективно вы на стороне Китая.
> так что не надо выдавать одно за другое


 Простите, вы о чем? я написал только, что не надо политическую возню наших чинуш, выдавать за закручивание гаек в отношении буддизма. А верующих людей подбивать на протесты под таким лозунгом вообще мерзость.

----------

Алдын Хадыс (26.09.2015)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Так так ребята подписываем петицию, не сотрясаем воздух. А то какие то громкие слова прозвучали от стоящих в сторонке: чуть ли не национальная самоиндентификация!, массовые протесты и тд... Ну ну  :Big Grin:

----------


## Won Soeng

Мне не трудно подписать петицию. Хотелось бы знать основания, по которым учитель впал в немилость. Не люблю решения, принятые в тумане неведения.
У всего есть свои причины. Возможно не нужны и петиции, если будет дана огласка этим причинам.

upd. Я подписал и поделился ссылкой в ВК, ФБ и твиттере.
Пусть ситуация станет ясной на благо всех живых существ

----------

Pedma Kalzang (27.09.2015), Алдын Хадыс (26.09.2015), Монферран (26.09.2015)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Мне не трудно подписать петицию. Хотелось бы знать основания, по которым учитель впал в немилость. Не люблю решения, принятые в тумане неведения.
> У всего есть свои причины. Возможно не нужны и петиции, если будет дана огласка этим причинам.


Во во! Некоторые авторы удосужились при этом назвать это самоиндентификацией целого народа! И тд. Хотя я конечно эту петицию подписал. При любом раскладе просто за мир, и взаимопонимание.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> А таким. Что у православных поклонников все беды из Америки, а у тибецких из Китая. 
> А ведь все может быть гораздо проще. Нашёлся завистник из местных тувинских лам, да и попивая коньячек в баньке с агентом фсб , сдал тибецкого миссионера.


Тувинец сдал русский выгнал, но китаец то здесь откуда появился?%  :Facepalm:  :Big Grin:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (27.09.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Тувинец сдал русский выгнал, но китаец то здесь откуда появился?%


Так и я не знаю откуда. У Нико спросите, ей лучше знать.

----------

Алдын Хадыс (26.09.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (27.09.2015)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Так и я не знаю откуда. У Нико спросите, ей лучше знать.


А чего тут спрашивать то - http://savetibet.ru/2012/03/16/tuva.html

----------

Падма Осел (26.09.2015)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> А чего тут спрашивать то - http://savetibet.ru/2012/03/16/tuva.html


Это надо иметь манию преследования, чтобы это событие 2012 года увязать с сегодняшним выдворением. Причем руками русского офицера... :Confused:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (27.09.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Мне не трудно подписать петицию.


а я вот никогда не подписываю никаких петиций
потому что считаю, что здесь необходимы акции так наз. "прямого действия", и ничто иное по сути не работает

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (27.09.2015)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> а я вот никогда не подписываю никаких петиций
> потому что считаю, что здесь необходимы акции так наз. "прямого действия", и ничто иное по сути не работает


Эдуард Лимонов помнится каждое 31 число месяца проводил акции прямого действия и был бит так ничего и не добившись. Зачем горлопанить? Надо просто делать, есть тибетская пословица: большие собаки не лают

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Я думаю, что китайцы тут не причем. Когда товарищ Шойгу публично перекрестился на параде 9 мая, думаю, уже тогда можно было предугадать как это скажется на его земляках-буддистах. А вот интересное видео: 


> Православная миссия в Туве -- единственная в Русской Церкви, которая не имела успеха. До революции она просуществовала всего несколько лет, а затем закрылась, не успев обратить в христианство ни одного тувинца. Как верят тувинцы сегодня?






Петиции, конечно, не возымеют успеха. Самое время вспоминать слова и судьбу Бидии Дандарона...

----------

Говинда (26.09.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (27.09.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (27.09.2015)

----------


## Николас

> Конечно!
> Разве законодательство запрещает массовые акции протеста? )))


Даже одиночные. 5 лет светит.

----------

Говинда (26.09.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Даже одиночные. 5 лет светит.


Это за несогласованные. А я такого не предлагал

----------


## Антончик

Петиции дают огласку. Чем больше огласка, тем сложнее делать беспредел. Что собственно и нужно.

----------


## До

> Хотелось бы увидеть мотивировочную часть решения. На каких основаниях выносится решение. Кто выносил решение.
> Это же все не секретная деятельность, когда основания можно просто скрывать. 
> 
> Можно ли как-то все это выяснить? Кто-то заинтересован в прояснении ситуации, а не в нагнетении немедленного скандала?



http://rosotvet.ru/
http://archive.is/bgS0h

----------

Won Soeng (27.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Петиции дают огласку. Чем больше огласка, тем сложнее делать беспредел. Что собственно и нужно.


Петиции - бессмыслица. Есть предложение жителям Тувы выйти на центральную площадь Кызыла и лечь там штабелями, объявив бессрочную голодовку. Тогда это попадёт в новости, и, м.б., будет резонанс. Бумажки ничего не дадут ровным счётом.

----------

Сергей Хос (27.09.2015)

----------


## Socalledi

> Петиции - бессмыслица. Есть предложение жителям Тувы выйти на центральную площадь Кызыла и лечь там штабелями, объявив бессрочную голодовку. Тогда это попадёт в новости, и, м.б., будет резонанс. Бумажки ничего не дадут ровным счётом.


А резонанс, кстати, будет, и выльется он в поиски лиц, причастных к нарушению действующего законодательства. А тут на-те подарок: прямой публичный призыв с иностранного IP! А дальше раскрутка, а кто это там может висеть на индийском адресе? А дальше надо рассказывать?

----------


## Нико

> А резонанс, кстати, будет, и выльется он в поиски лиц, причастных к нарушению действующего законодательства. А тут на-те подарок: прямой публичный призыв с иностранного IP! А дальше раскрутка, а кто это там может висеть на индийском адресе? А дальше надо рассказывать?


Вы о каком иностранном IP сейчас, пардон май френч?)))

----------


## Socalledi

Ну так предположил по старой памяти. А что, с родного? Ну так это даже теплее!  :Wink: 

Всё, я пошёл - мне спать пора.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Петиции - бессмыслица. Есть предложение жителям Тувы выйти на центральную площадь Кызыла и лечь там штабелями, объявив бессрочную голодовку. Тогда это попадёт в новости, и, м.б., будет резонанс. Бумажки ничего не дадут ровным счётом.


Посмотрел несколько минут ситуацию по данной теме в инете, наткнулся на группы вконтакте, где объявлено о начитке мантры Зеленой Тары, чтобы ситуация разрулилась. А вот вы предлагаете прямо скажем мусульманские методы, да и вообще фантазируете страшно, больше похоже на бред. Петицию то подписали? Максимальный репост сделали?

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Я думаю, что китайцы тут не причем. Когда товарищ Шойгу публично перекрестился на параде 9 мая, думаю, уже тогда можно было предугадать как это скажется на его земляках-буддистах. А вот интересное видео: 
> 
> 
> 
> Петиции, конечно, не возымеют успеха. Самое время вспоминать слова и судьбу Бидии Дандарона...


Не надо истерики никакой разводить. Вот, например, сегодня с 11 утра начинаются публичные лекции:
Досточтимый геше Лхакдор прочитает в Туве лекции по основным положениям буддизма » Сохраним Тибет! | Тибет, Далай-лама, буддизм http://savetibet.ru/2015/09/26/lhakdor.html

----------

Пема Ванчук (27.09.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (27.09.2015)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Вы о каком иностранном IP сейчас, пардон май френч?)))


Ваш индийский с призывами.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Это надо иметь манию преследования, чтобы это событие 2012 года увязать с сегодняшним выдворением. Причем руками русского офицера...


А причем тут давность? Это позиция Ринпоче. Думаю Китай мониторит таких людей, и не думаю, что они не станут просить "друзей" усложнить жизнь подобным людям. А другие варианты слишком не серьезные, чтобы затрагивать тему угрозы госбезопасности.

----------

Нико (27.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ваш индийский с призывами.


Я никого не призываю,что вы). Если бы речь шла о моём учителе - может, и призывала бы. Но петиции, увы, это хорошо изученная и пройденная тема. Пусть читают Тару, только после депортации изменить что-то будет  невозможно. Да и сейчас уже тоже.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Мне не трудно подписать петицию. Хотелось бы знать основания, по которым учитель впал в немилость. Не люблю решения, принятые в тумане неведения.
> У всего есть свои причины. Возможно не нужны и петиции, если будет дана огласка этим причинам.
> 
> upd. Я подписал и поделился ссылкой в ВК, ФБ и твиттере.
> Пусть ситуация станет ясной на благо всех живых существ


Сегодня общался со знакомым, который является учеником Ринпоче, короче никакого дела: ни административного ни уголовного не открывалось, не расследовалось, ничего абсолютно не было и даже претензий со стороны миграционных служб и тд, никакие законы фактически не нарушались, никто никуда никого не приглашал и никто с вопросами не приходил... Фактически имеется только вот это письмо с требованием покинуть Рашу и все, все там. Причем нет никакого мотивированного заключения и объяснения только та бумажка. Фактически остаются только одни догадки как в клубе Что Где Когда? Вот так вот все очень загадочно получается. Есть письмо, что в соответствии с Законом о пребывании ин граждан предписано покинуть страну и все. Решение принято сразу замечу не китайцами, а теми же, кто проводил геноцид народов в 30е гг в прошлом веке.
Поэтому, максимальный репост петиций с сайта в Вконтакте и change org очень приветствуется, прописка не важна, как я понял это касается учеников его со всей России. Других вариантов, таких как предлагают стоящие в сторонке скажем так фантастических и нереальных нет, надо связывать все с повседневным опытом.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> А причем тут давность? Это позиция Ринпоче. Думаю Китай мониторит таких людей, и не думаю, что они не станут просить "друзей" усложнить жизнь подобным людям. А другие варианты слишком не серьезные, чтобы затрагивать тему угрозы госбезопасности.


Ясно видно ФИО главных персонажей здесь как и тогда, когда фактически было место геноциду народа, его духовно-культурного наследия. То что сделали они никак не сравнимо с тем, что сделали китайцы в Тибете, вы это представьте.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Эдуард Лимонов помнится каждое 31 число месяца проводил


Лимонов - фрик, клоун записной. А если поднимется хотя-бы 5 проц. реального населения, результат будет совсем другой. В мск было несколько случаев, когда простые футбольные фанаты разговаривали с этой властью языком силы, и вполне успешно. Так что не стоит отчаиваться )))

А петиции писать - просто сразу расписываться в своей слабости: "Помоги, добрый государь, холопам своим верным!"
Нафик пошлют и всех делов

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Лимонов - фрик, клоун записной. А если поднимется хотя-бы 5 проц. реального населения, результат будет совсем другой. В мск было несколько случаев, когда простые футбольные фанаты разговаривали с этой властью языком силы, и вполне успешно. Так что не стоит отчаиваться )))
> 
> А петиции писать - просто сразу расписываться в своей слабости: "Помоги, добрый государь, холопам своим верным!"
> Нафик пошлют и всех делов


Да я давно уже понял вашу позицию: моя хата с краю - ничего подписывать не буду, но призываю к протестам массовым и тд, пример решения футбольными фанатами особенно весел я вас понимаю, а причем сам учавствовать не буду. Смешно.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Я никого не призываю,что вы). Если бы речь шла о моём учителе - может, и призывала бы. Но петиции, увы, это хорошо изученная и пройденная тема. Пусть читают Тару, только после депортации изменить что-то будет  невозможно. Да и сейчас уже тоже.


Ну так бы и сказали: ничего подписывать не буду, то не буду и это не буду, что то изменить уже невозможно. Это более подходящий ответ, нежели фантазии.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> моя хата с краю


А вы лично всегда оцениваете только то, что вас лично затрагивает?
Или порой все же позволяете себе высказать свое мнение о ситуации, в которой сами не не собираетесь участвовать?

----------


## Нико

> Ну так бы и сказали: ничего подписывать не буду, то не буду и это не буду, что то изменить уже невозможно. Это более подходящий ответ, нежели фантазии.


Вы таким тоном разговариваете, как будто Вам кто-то что-то должен с этими петициями..
Люди высказывают свои мнения, раз уж такая тема появилась, может, дадите им право на существование?
.

----------

Socalledi (27.09.2015), Сергей Хос (27.09.2015)

----------


## Шавырин

https://nplus1.ru/news/2015/09/25/fa...e-your-opinion

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.09.2015), Сергей Хос (27.09.2015)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> А вы лично всегда оцениваете только то, что вас лично затрагивает?
> Или порой все же позволяете себе высказать свое мнение о ситуации, в которой сами не не собираетесь участвовать?


Предлагаю только опираясь на реальный, повседневный опыт. В данном случае хотя бы подписал петицию, кое в чем картину прояснил. Вообще ваши фантазии просто поражают вы сами то понимаете какую фантастику излагаете? Какие там хотя бы 5% населения? Какое национальное осознание? Там от силы соберется реально всего то ничего, обычно это ученики, которые ходят на лекции посещают какие то учения может тренинги и пр... Надо представлять то хотя бы реалестичнее да и предлагать реальные вещи и по возможности хотя бы что то сделать. Очень много шелухи, как разыгравшееся воображение, это смешно по меньшей мере, а кого то может и напугать или может иметь место недопонимание и конфликт как результат с правом и законом. Об этом речь.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Вы таким тоном разговариваете, как будто Вам кто-то что-то должен с этими петициями..
> Люди высказывают свои мнения, раз уж такая тема появилась, может, дадите им право на существование?
> .


Истерику останавил вот и всё иначе по другому этот каламбур никак не назвать. Хочу заметить ваши предложения попросту говоря не иначе как бред не назовешь и это пугает, вызывает много вопросов. При этом абсолютно ничем на самом деле сами помочь не хотите... Как это еще назвать то, извините, но хотя бы в рамки правового поля фантазии как то направлять то хотя бы нельзя что ли...

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Какое национальное осознание? Там от силы соберется реально всего то ничего, обычно это ученики, которые ходят на лекции


Ну, а я думал, что это традиционный буддийский регион.
А что ему прежде не сделали хотя бы временную регистрацию?

----------


## Нико

> Истерику останавил вот и всё иначе по другому этот каламбур никак не назвать.


По-моему, тут только Вы слегка истерите.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> По-моему, тут только Вы слегка истерите.


Ну в отличии от вас к лежачей голодовке на главной площади не предлагал и хоть что то сделал. Держитесь в рамках правового поля хотя бы раз так.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Ну, а я думал, что это традиционный буддийский регион.
> А что ему прежде не сделали хотя бы временную регистрацию?


Что вы понимаете под традиционным буддийским регионом? Толпы фанатиков или поголовно всех чьих то учеников?  :Big Grin:  Я понимаю конечно, что где нибудь на Западе или на Ближнем Востоке это было бы именно так, но не припомню ни одного массового протеста да еще и похожего на протест футбольных фанатов ни в одной стране, где буддизм исповедуют большинство. Вы же сами же этим хвалились в одной из дискуссий.

----------


## Socalledi

Мил человек, ты уже всем свои советы дал?

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Вам придётся протестовать, если хотите попытаться оставить Ринпоче. Постарайтесь учесть все возможные издержки. И нужна инициативная группа, желательно с профессиональным юристом, которая будет пытаться аргументировать, опротестовывать решение и легально защитить протестующих. Это может быть политика, происки цдуба или попов и даже просто ваши сборы пожертвований через сайт Ринпоче могли послужить причиной - действия нужны одни и те же. В противном случае билеты, слёзы и увидимся в Индии.


Спасибо за совет, адресованный мне  :Facepalm:  :EEK!: 
Еще раз повторюсь: я никакого отношения к Ринпоче не имею, учеником и последователем не являюсь, несколько секунд порывшись в инете нашел фото или скан бумажки и страницу где идет сбор подписей. Всё. Что бы вы сказали, если бы я вам написал тот бред, что вы написали мне, причем сам бы ото всего отмазался бы? Это бред.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> .....
> А что ему прежде не сделали хотя бы временную регистрацию?


Подробностей не знаю, но раз приглашали значит временная регистрация то есть. Вопрос то не в этом.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вопрос то не в этом.


Вопрос, насколько я понимаю, в том, что "лицо без гражданства".

----------


## Сергей Хос

А вот под такой фразой лично я не стал бы подписываться даже если б вообще имел намерение подписывать петиции:

Ринпоче проведена значительная просветительская работа среди молодежи, позволяющая избежать попадания в деструктивные международные секты, а также под влияние нетрадиционных для россиян радикальных организаций и проповедников.

----------


## Socalledi

Сергей, вопрос довольно тёмный: 

1) Гражданства РФ у него нету - на этом основании он попадает по закон о возможности его высылки без суда, что ФСБ и пытается сделать.
2) Мы не знаем, здесь он находится по визе РФ или уже получил вид на жительство. Если по визе РФ, проставленной в индийский паспорт беженца, то скорее всего тут не поможет не только петиция, но и демонстрации, и голодовки и хоть что угодно - просто визу аннулируют и всё.
3) Если вид на жительство в РФ у него уже есть, а другого гражданства нету, то тут у ФСБ должна возникнуть проблема: а куда его высылать (если конечно сам билет не купит и не улетит)? Тогда адвокат при поддержки общины, да и петиции тоже, с большой долей вероятности сможет добиться успеха.

----------

Сергей Хос (27.09.2015)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Очень сложно подписать петицию, так как слишком мало информации о ситуации. Может лама действительно связан с какими-то политическими структурами. 
Считаю, что ученики должны работать исключительно в правовом поле и предавать огласке каждое свое действие и каждый ответ, который будут получать. Почему ученики? Потому что они больше других в этом заинтересованы и у них больше информации.
Митинги, шествия, свечки у здания ФСБ - актуально только в тех случаях, когда есть дядя, который платит наличными за душераздирающие картинки.

----------

Антончик (28.09.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (28.09.2015), Чагна Дордже (03.10.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

*Глава Тувы провел встречу касательно дальнейшего пребывания в республике известного буддийского учителя Шивалха Ринпоче*

http://savetibet.ru/2015/10/02/shivalha-rinpoche.html

----------

Говинда (03.10.2015), Нико (03.10.2015), Пема Ванчук (03.10.2015), Чагна Дордже (03.10.2015)

----------


## Asanga

http://buddhismofrussia.ru/news/423/

----------

Говинда (07.10.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (08.10.2015)

----------


## Нико

> http://buddhismofrussia.ru/news/423/


Этот закон будет усугубляться, имхо. Потому, товарищи буддисты, обеспечивайте в дальнейшем для своих учителей (особенно ЛБГ) законные лазейки пребывания в РФ!

----------

Сергей Хос (07.10.2015)

----------


## Крымский

> Этот закон будет усугубляться, имхо. Потому, товарищи буддисты, обеспечивайте в дальнейшем для своих учителей (особенно ЛБГ) законные лазейки пребывания в РФ!


Как закон может усугубляться? Почему за 11 лет не выправили документы человеку? 
Ничего не понял, но нарушать визовый режим, занимаясь религиозной деятельностью, никогда и нигде не следует.

----------

Дондог (11.10.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Как закон может усугубляться? Почему за 11 лет не выправили документы человеку? 
> Ничего не понял, но нарушать визовый режим, занимаясь религиозной деятельностью, никогда и нигде не следует.


Я считаю это недочётом тувинцев... Раньше было так можно, а вот сейчас - низзя стало. ЛБГ потому что.

----------

Дондог (11.10.2015)

----------


## Крымский

> Я считаю это недочётом тувинцев... Раньше было так можно, а вот сейчас - низзя стало. ЛБГ потому что.


Угадаю с одного раза, что 11 = 1 + 5 + 5. Подошел срок второго продления вида на жительство(раз в 5 лет), а заявления на гражданство не было.

----------

Дондог (11.10.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Угадаю с одного раза, что 11 = 1 + 5 + 5. Подошел срок второго продления вида на жительство(раз в 5 лет), а заявления на гражданство не было.


Логично.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Если бы у Ринпоче просто закончилась виза, его можно было бы просто депортировать, незачем было бы объявлять лицом, присутствие которого нежелательно.

----------

Asanga (09.10.2015), Pedma Kalzang (10.10.2015), Говинда (08.10.2015), Дондог (11.10.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (08.10.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Если бы у Ринпоче просто закончилась виза, его можно было бы просто депортировать, незачем было бы объявлять лицом, присутствие которого нежелательно.


Естественно. Либо статус беженца не  прокатил.



Ъ

----------


## Asanga

http://www.baikal-daily.ru/news/16/173005/
12-го суд оказывается.

----------

Дондог (11.10.2015), Чагна Дордже (11.10.2015)

----------


## Нико

> http://www.baikal-daily.ru/news/16/173005/
> 12-го суд оказывается.


А тем не менее, Ринпоче уже прибыл в Москву -- уезжать в Индию... Вчера московские тувинцы его в аэропорту встречали.

----------

Дондог (11.10.2015), Чагна Дордже (11.10.2015)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Нашел в инете: Наставления Шивалха Ринпоче перед отъездом в Индию. 08.10.2015
Говорит, что уезжает с легким сердцем, к своему учителю Далай Ламе и что много чего удалось сделать за годы пребывания в Туве, построить Ступы, распространить учение и пр. Все будет хорошо говорит и засеянные благие семена в будущем произрастут и принесут счастье многим и пр. Настоящий друг и человек познается в трудные минуты и поэтому считаю, что тувинский народ, тувинцы это хороший народ. Хотя в каждом народе и людей есть и плохие и хорошие черты, но надо развивать хорошее, ставить упор на воспитание и обучение детей, так как будущее счастье зависит от них, очень важно сохранять дружбу, взаимопонимание и взаимоуважение, чтобы расти, становится лучше, добрее и счастливее. Не отчаивайтесь из за происходящих сегодня событий говорит. Все непостоянно и через какое то время ситуация изменится, и я надеюсь, что еще приеду к вам в будущем (апплодисменты). Но, если по каким то причинам не получится к вам приехать, то я всегда могу поддерживать с вами контакт и передавать учения по интернету... И тд и тп.

P.s. В самом начале выступления Шивалха Ринпоче сказал, что никаких загрязнений, и пр порочных вещей мы не делали и правда истина с нами. Даже если потом в последствии вы узнаете что кто то принимал участие в тех событиях, которым предшествовали сегодняшние ни в коем случае не проявляйте по отношению к ним не то, чтобы негативные действия и мысли, но понимая, что все существа друг другу были мамами с базначальных времен рассматривайте их с хорошей стороны, пожелайте счастье и тд, ведь природа всех существ сочуствие и сострадание. Покажите себя с хорошей стороны с сильной стороны.

----------

Asanga (12.10.2015), Антончик (12.10.2015), Пема Ванчук (12.10.2015), Пема Дролкар (12.10.2015), Чагна Дордже (13.10.2015)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Я считаю это недочётом тувинцев... Раньше было так можно, а вот сейчас - низзя стало. ЛБГ потому что.


– Как я понимаю, у Ринпоче до недавнего времени был вид на жительство, и он мог уже подавать на гражданство?

– Сначала было разрешение. Потом он получил вид на жительство, да.

– В каком году?

– В 2012-м.

– То есть он мог уже сейчас досрочно подавать на гражданство?

– Да. Мы подали досрочно на гражданство в прошлом году. В ответ сейчас нам просто отозвали вид на жительство, ...

http://www.svoboda.mobi/a/27292679.html

----------

Говинда (13.10.2015), Чагна Дордже (13.10.2015)

----------


## Солонго

Это или какая-то глупая ошибка или чей-то очень злой умысел.
Подписался везде где только смог, чтобы Шивалха Ринпоче остался в России. 
Я был на его кратких учениях в Москве и подтверждаю, что он учит только буддийской философии, состраданию, доброте, развитию благих качеств. Необычайно скромный и добрый учитель, дающий разъяснения на любые вопросы. Тяжело представить, что сейчас приходится испытывать его ученикам...

Отдельные вопросы возникают к нашей государственной машине.
Почему так получается, что человек, который сеет и прививает благое, делает людей лучше, добрее, и счастливее, имеющий сотни учеников в городах Россиии изгоняется из страны.
И в то же время....например, боксер Рой Джонс, боец смешанных стилей Джефф Монсон и другие знаменитости, получают российское гражданство только на праве одного своего желания...

----------

Алдын Хадыс (12.10.2015), Говинда (13.10.2015)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

РИА НОВОСТИ: Дело о высылке из РФ буддийского ламы рассмотрит Верховный суд Тувы. http://google.com/newsstand/s/CBIw8om-iyY

----------

Пема Ванчук (12.10.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Сергей, вопрос довольно тёмный: 
> 
> 1) Гражданства РФ у него нету - на этом основании он попадает по закон о возможности его высылки без суда, что ФСБ и пытается сделать.
> 2) Мы не знаем, здесь он находится по визе РФ или уже получил вид на жительство. Если по визе РФ, проставленной в индийский паспорт беженца, то скорее всего тут не поможет не только петиция, но и демонстрации, и голодовки и хоть что угодно - просто визу аннулируют и всё.
> 3) Если вид на жительство в РФ у него уже есть, а другого гражданства нету, то тут у ФСБ должна возникнуть проблема: а куда его высылать (если конечно сам билет не купит и не улетит)? Тогда адвокат при поддержки общины, да и петиции тоже, с большой долей вероятности сможет добиться успеха.


Может, есть смысл купить ему квартиру и прописать его в ней как владельца. На этом основании можно, наверное, визу сделать и вид на жительство.

Когда учитель уезжает, значит, мы исчерпали благие заслуги... 

Геше Дугда, а это был Учитель редкий, друг Ело Ринпоче,  в Калмыкии вел лекции по ламриму несколько лет, пока не покинул этот мир. На них ходила максимум десятка местных бабушек. Пользуйтесь больше присутствием драгоценных Учителей. Это может прекратиться в любой момент. Вся эта история наводит на эти размышления....Ом Таре туттаре туре соха.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Это или какая-то глупая ошибка или чей-то очень злой умысел.
> Подписался везде где только смог, чтобы Шивалха Ринпоче остался в России. 
> Я был на его кратких учениях в Москве и подтверждаю, что он учит только буддийской философии, состраданию, доброте, развитию благих качеств. Необычайно скромный и добрый учитель, дающий разъяснения на любые вопросы. Тяжело представить, что сейчас приходится испытывать его ученикам...
> 
> Отдельные вопросы возникают к нашей государственной машине.
> Почему так получается, что человек, который сеет и прививает благое, делает людей лучше, добрее, и счастливее, имеющий сотни учеников в городах Россиии изгоняется из страны.
> И в то же время....например, боксер Рой Джонс, боец смешанных стилей Джефф Монсон и другие знаменитости, получают российское гражданство только на праве одного своего желания...


Своими действиями государственные органы по сути вредят только самим себе, тем более, что данное дело получило резонанс не только в самых широких слоях населения, но и в международном сообществе, что может резко подорвать авторитет власти как внутри так и за пределами страны. Особенно в азиатских деловых кругах.

----------


## Солонго

> Своими действиями государственные органы по сути вредят только самим себе, тем более, что данное дело получило резонанс не только в самых широких слоях населения, но и в международном сообществе, что может резко подорвать авторитет власти как внутри так и за пределами страны. Особенно в азиатских деловых кругах.


Наша власть... она как трактор. И не через такое проходила. Борозду только оставит и дальше уедет.
Я другого опасаюсь, что выслав одного учителя, завтра попросят покинуть Россию другого,  послезавтра в нашей стране буддийские центры окажутся деструктивными культами и сектами, а буддистам всегда смогут предложить альтернативу для душевного здоровья в виде имеющихся официальных культовых сооружений. И вернемся к тому, с чего все начиналось 20 лет назад, с туристическими программами в дацаны Бурятии?
Надеюсь, до этого не дойдет.
У нас в России очень мало буддийских учителей, (при том, что буддизм - официальная религия России) и очень мало буддистов, поэтому такие действия государства всегда будут очень болезненными для нас всех.

----------

Алдын Хадыс (12.10.2015), Говинда (13.10.2015), Пема Ванчук (12.10.2015)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Наша власть... она как трактор. И не через такое проходила. Борозду только оставит и дальше уедет.
> Я другого опасаюсь, что выслав одного учителя, завтра попросят покинуть Россию другого,  послезавтра в нашей стране буддийские центры окажутся деструктивными культами и сектами, а буддистам всегда смогут предложить альтернативу для душевного здоровья в виде имеющихся официальных культовых сооружений. И вернемся к тому, с чего все начиналось 20 лет назад, с туристическими программами в дацаны Бурятии?
> Надеюсь, до этого не дойдет.
> У нас в России очень мало буддийских учителей, (при том, что буддизм - официальная религия России) и очень мало буддистов, поэтому такие действия государства всегда будут очень болезненными для нас всех.


Надеюсь, конечно, что до этого дело не дойдет. Да и свежи в памяти примеры из истории тех, кто этим занимался.

----------

Солонго (12.10.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И уж он точно бы не хотел, чтобы последние события стали причиной каких-либо разделений и вражды.


Чего бы там не хотел Шивалха Ринпоче, карма действует независимо от его желаний.

----------

Говинда (13.10.2015)

----------


## Ersh

> Чего бы там не хотел Шивалха Ринпоче, карма действует независимо от его желаний.


И от наших тем более. Тема закрыта, так как приняла нежелательный поворот.

----------

Ануруддха (12.10.2015), Крымский (12.10.2015), Пема Дролкар (12.10.2015), Сергей Хос (12.10.2015)

----------

